# my first planted tank



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

This is my first planted tank. with the help of dippyeggs. the tank is 75g, and i just did a water changed when i took the pics. Any tips would be great. Thanks.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

natural beauty! Looks awesome


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking tank. very natural.

good job


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Really well done man and Dippy is the sh*t for sure!!!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice.... Good job!


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks everyone. I couldn't figure out what to do with the diftwood. it takes up almost 25% of the floor space. I'm going to be getting some co2 soon. This tank is housing my sanchezi, but will soon be housing my new brandtii next week.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I like how you moved the drift wood. Looks good.

I see you kept the rocks the way we had them. One thing tho, I would have kept the japonica more in the midground, around the rocks and wood, and I would have put the plant that you have on the right front behind the rocks and have kept the Marsilea all up front where we had it

Also, what's that on the far left back ground? If it's the chain sword, I would have put that behind the big rock, and let it carpet really thick so it starts to grow vertically
I can't really explain it.. but it's your tank, and it looks good so hey hah

Then, once you got co2, it would have filled in good IMO
Just my .02$


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I really like it. Im a tid bit jealous.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

greatwh1te said:


> This is my first planted tank. with the help of dippyeggs. the tank is 75g, and i just did a water changed when i took the pics. Any tips would be great. Thanks.


looks good keep us posted with growth


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

definitely looks good


----------

